# Anyone had any experience with Duxback - glass treatment?



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

As per the title really chaps, has anyone had any involvement with Duxback? or has anyone had it applied to their car?

http://www.duxback.co.uk

We basically had a demo of it today, taking 20mins out of a manic afternoon but hey that's another story!

Seems like a good product, although durability testing over the coming months may well prove otherwise.

The sales chap did talk a little bit of bullsh%t especially when he said "ooh I can tell this glass is dirty, even before applying the cleaner product"

= No it's not dirty, it's a new car which has had glass polish applied then 2xIPA wipedowns ready for our usual G-techniq application:lol:

Talking of G-Techniq his tone changed when we told him to put his product on the drivers side of the windscreen & drivers door window & we'd put G1 on the passenger side & passenger door window just to compare:thumb:

I'll try & keep this thread updated with it's progess over the coming weeks/months.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Its an excellent product....I was demod it by the company owner. I also have a mate that works for the company within another department.

Ive had had in the van for nearly 3 months and nearly 2000 miles...Still beading so well.
Ive also used on numerous other vehicles. Everyone seems very impressed with it.
Its certainly the best glass treatment Ive ever seen, especially for durability. Excellent customer service too.

Can you remember the guys name from Duxback?

Steve


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Hmmm, but it's not something you can buy - only a service from someone like Halfords or a dealer.

25 quid for windscreen only
60 quid for all the glass

Maybe if you could buy the bottle itself, you could test against G1 - I assume it's rebranded version of Aquapel or some similar product.

Edit: just found a picture of it on eBay, and it looks exactly like PPG Aquapel...

T


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeh got it on the car and it works really well infact so well the mrs commented on it and i didnt mention to her i put it on.

It looks very similar certainly in the applicator stakes to be Aquapel but i dont think its the same contents inside. 

Gtechniq seems cheaper but if you take in the instructions its not really.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

tosh said:


> Hmmm, but it's not something you can buy - only a service from someone like Halfords or a dealer.
> 
> 25 quid for windscreen only
> 60 quid for all the glass
> ...


It is the same applicator as Aquapel but thats the only resemblance.
It is available to buy as an individual pack with the screen clean included....
To buy from an official Duxback stockist isnt as cheap as Ebay...The majority of Duxback stockists are dealers/Halfords as you say, but there are some who will sell single packs.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

A friend of mine used to swear by it til he was introduced to G1. It generally lasts about 6 months which is what I used to get from Aquapel


----------

